# Spring Tires? ....lots of gravel....



## nyquil (Feb 23, 2004)

I am dying to get on my bike! Our conditions here in Calgary are improving...until the next dump of snow...could be tomorrow, March or even June. This will be my first 'early' season on the roads. 

We have lots of gravel and I was wondering if anyone recommends a good cheap durable tire to use until our raods get better.

Thanks : )


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

*Go to MEC*



nyquil said:


> We have lots of gravel and I was wondering if anyone recommends a good cheap durable tire to use until our raods get better.


and pick up the cheapest 25 mm wire beads they have. I am using Michelin Dynamic 28mm wire bead. Cushy, rides over gravel and through potholes (Ottawa) no problems. I can fit these on my cross bike with fenders.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Conti Sport 1000's fit the bill. Either 700X23 or 700X25
Dirt cheap.


----------



## GeekRoadie (Dec 27, 2001)

Cheap is good. This doesn't really mean low quality, though. The other posters made some good suggestions. I stocked up on some Michelin Sport 700X25's a couple of years ago (the Dynamics replaced the Sports last year I think). The tread is deep and the sidewalls are thick enough to ride through gravel and other crappy surfaces. Save the good rubber for better conditions...


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Two that work for me...*

Lose the 23mm tires, first--we have a lot of gravel roads around here, in addition to the normal spring gravel on the pavement, and I've used either Panaracer Paselas or whatever's cheaper between Performance and Nashbar house brand tires in 700x28 or larger for several years.
Actually I prefer even bigger tires--32s or 35s--but they won't fit on a lot of modern frames and forks. 28s work on my Allez. I don't notice any increased rolling resistance (same times on my 22-mile commute), and they're much more comfortable, durable and stable.
If you want to spend a little more money, I think Specialized still makes an Armadillo in 26mm, and those are just about bulletproof.


----------



## nyquil (Feb 23, 2004)

*Wahooo!!!! Back on the road!*

Thanks for the info....I ended up picking up some cheapies Michelin Dynamic 23's. They worked just fine today! 
Soooo good to get back on the bike outdoors!! 
I love smokin' past riders (guys especially) on a PINK bike!


----------



## bones (Feb 12, 2004)

nyquil said:


> Thanks for the info....I ended up picking up some cheapies Michelin Dynamic 23's. They worked just fine today!
> Soooo good to get back on the bike outdoors!!
> I love smokin' past riders (guys especially) on a PINK bike!


Poseur!

Which guy had a pink bike? Where do I get one?

b.


----------



## nyquil (Feb 23, 2004)

*correction!*

My Pink bike!!  We could paint your new cyclocross pink with daisies! That'd be lotsa fun.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Get a room, you two.

Oh wait.


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Post a picture...*



nyquil said:


> My Pink bike!!  We could paint your new cyclocross pink with daisies! That'd be lotsa fun.


...I'de like to see the bike.


----------



## bones (Feb 12, 2004)

pedlfoot said:


> ...I'de like to see the bike.


Blue bike in front of the red is rarely the way it goes. "Slow down for fock's sakes baby!"

b.


----------



## geckotb (Feb 28, 2003)

nyquil said:


> I am dying to get on my bike! Our conditions here in Calgary are improving...until the next dump of snow...could be tomorrow, March or even June. This will be my first 'early' season on the roads.
> 
> We have lots of gravel and I was wondering if anyone recommends a good cheap durable tire to use until our raods get better.
> 
> Thanks : )


i'm in calgary too. i use my cross bike with 25's for commuting in town, but the roads outside calgary are looking pretty good. lots of gravel-free space on the shoulders. i took the road bike (with 23's) out to kananaskis on saturday and rode the length of hwy 40 and part of the way into lougheed park (turn right where the highwood pass gate is closed) and the roads were mostly fine; only a couple iffy spots. also, hardly any traffic. i was riding out past bragg creek the week before and the roads were fine there too, but it was a non-stop parade of cars.


----------

